# Dog's Interaction with Boy With Down's Syndrome



## win231 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## feywon (Mar 28, 2022)

I've seen this clip before, and it is touching every time.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 28, 2022)

Animals can be very aware of your feelings. It is not unknown for a dog or cat to sit beside you or on your knee looking up at you ,they can sense how you are feeling.


----------



## feywon (Mar 28, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Animals can be very aware of your feelings. It is not unknown for a dog or cat to sit beside you or on your knee looking up at you ,they can sense how you are feeling.


So true.  We've had dogs that would act silly when they thought we were sad or just being too serious. Cats that cuddle more when we're sick.


----------



## feywon (Mar 28, 2022)

Deleted, duplicate.


----------

